# new herd members??? What breed?



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have added on to my small erd and I was wondering I my guess was correct or if I bought mixed breeds. I think they are red boers?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think they are mixed with nubian....but I am no expert.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

im not familiar with Nubians so I can't see it but u may be right I have no clues to their back ground and the people I got them from just know they were goats. im glad for any opinions


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

They are some sort of boer mix.....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree that they are probably a boer mix. The one would be "paint" boers as the color is not just on her head and neck. The ears scream nubian to me...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like you got a paint boer there in front a nubian cross in back...the one in the back def is a nubian cross with those almost speckled ears. The one in the front looks like she could be full boer but not totally sure. Red boers are solid red.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it just me or does the doe in back have two dif colored ears?


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

she does she has one white and one brown . I went out and really got a good look at them the front girl is most definitely a boer of some sort the one in the back has traits of one but the stance and the body structure are not in sinc with a boers


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

To me the face of the one in front looks too long for a pure boer. I still say nubian/boers. But I like them both


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

more pics we have decided to name them pepper and cinnamon


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

How do u tame a goat? they are both very skittish and scary if they think u r even going to get close to them the bolt I have caught them and spent time petting them and talking to them and I have gotten one to eat out my hand but otherwise they want nothing to do with us


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Just lots of time...my wether took about a month to get used to me but then something just snapped and he realized that I wasn't going to hurt him. Now he loves to fall asleep in my lap...don't know what I am going to do when he gets over a hundred pounds  lol








Don't go and grab them only do that if you absolutely have to. That is just going to make them think you are a predator trying to eat them. A lead of some sort is better than grabbing them with your hands. Lots of treats as well, and talk to them softly and gradually move closer to them. Basically it is just going to take time and patience. Might want to try brushing them as well that tends to calm them. Once you can get close enough and they are starting to be friendly gently breath on their face...lol I know it sounds funny but this is what goats do to each other when they like each other it's a bonding thing.  hope this helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

To tame some of our goats we spent sitting around the barn or in the pasture with them. Also we found treats they liked, raisins, animal crackers, or wafer cookies. Good Luck


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

see I raised my other goats form kids and they came around pretty quick I have never had to tame a grown goat before I know it's going to take a lot of time I have been giving them treats I guess I gotta find what they like


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep each of them has their own sweet tooth lol have you tried carrots and apples? Usually that's a hit! Hope they come around soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

no I haven't tried that yet my goats don't like apples or carrots they are weird


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha well hopefully you will be able to find what they like soon!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a few boer/Nubians and that one in the back definitely looks like them! I love them because they have larger udders and longer legs than my boer mommas!

I let them smell me and hold real still. They nibble on my hair, blow in my face, nibble my clothes and after a few days I am blowing in their face and rubbing their necks.

My girls love candy canes and miniature marshmallows.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are they pregnant or have they recently kidded? They both look like they have "dropped" their kids because of the way their spine & hips are prominent. Perhaps they are just older and aren't retaining their shape from previous kiddings.

Catching them won't help with taming, gotta let them come to you. Keep them in a smallish pen so it is easier. Keep trying different treats and just spend time sitting in there (bring a book!) they are naturally curious animals and will come taste your clothes/book etc. Don't move much at first, just keep treats near you & let them figure it out. Keep a lead next to you too so they get used to seeing it.

Good luck! I run a little commercial boer herd and they remind me of some does I've had!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Great tips SalteyLove


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I will try that thanks a bunch for the tips I really don't like seeing them scared like that it makes me feel like the big bad wolf. I noticed they are both hollowed in the sides I thought at first they were pregnant too then after we got them home I noticed neither had udders and the ligs were very noticeable. I think the one in the back (pepper) is alil under weight. what do yall think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They definitely could use more weight.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes they could def use some extra calories! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I you are going to be graining them for extra calories that is a GREAT time to tame them down! Progress from standing just outside the fence the whole time they feed, to standing in the fence, standing right next to them. Eventually begin touching them on the heads etc. Eventually you should be able to sit right down next to the feeder and have them feed.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I feed out of separate bowls every goat has their own bowl I have tried feeding them together and they usually don't all get to eat and I don't like that I feed each one the same amount so I know they are getting food and no one is left out so I have to go in the pen. I have began sitting in the pen and putting their bowls by me the only way they eat is to come eat by me I don't touch them I just let them eat so they know im not a threat


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Add some Calf Manna and alfalfa pellets to their diet. That should help them grow better


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

will a lot of forage give them some weight? you know greens and bushes and vines and especially hay . They are coming around they still don't want me touching them but they will come by me to feed and they will eat out my hand but if they think im goin to touch them its over and they go as far away as they can get until they want more food. They love the hay. Any home remedies to them gaining some weight?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe add some BOSS to there feed to help?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Honey21 said:


> will a lot of forage give them some weight? you know greens and bushes and vines and especially hay . They are coming around they still don't want me touching them but they will come by me to feed and they will eat out my hand but if they think im goin to touch them its over and they go as far away as they can get until they want more food. They love the hay. Any home remedies to them gaining some weight?


I would still let them have all the green goodies they like. They still need the grain if they need to put weight on.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

they get their portion of grain which is alil more than I feed my other goats


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

For treats try Saltine crackers or tortilla chips


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

im glad u mentioned that I just went out and bought some


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

does anybody know if that front one ( cinnamon) is a paint she looks fullblood to me but I have never really seen a fullblood im going off of what I know about boers and she has the traits


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

She has mostly boer, she MIGHT have a little Nubian in her


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes she is definitely a paint. Full bloods can be solids paints or dapples...coloring has nothing to do with being full blood or not.  Whether she is full blood idk. The only way that you would be able to tell that is if she had papers. Or maybe a blood test? I have a feeling that would be pretty expensive though. Not even sure if that's possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

